# Genesys Generic Narrative Dice RPG (from FFG)



## imagineGod (Jun 28, 2017)

Fantasy Flight Games has some epic news for fans of "Edge of the Empire" dice-based narrative role play. One word: "*Genesys*". 

https://www.fantasyflightgames.com/en/genesys/

It all begins with character creation (doesn't it always). _Genesys_ allows you to  create a character using four different archetypes that can be applied  to many different settings. 
These archetypes provide the basis for your  character, whether they are a skilled laborer or a haughty intellectual,  an aristocrat or average human.




And of course, those *funky dice* that some absolutely love while others hate. To each their own, but still great for meta-gaming options.



*An Innovative System*

 The Narrative Dice System provides dramatic results to every  challenge. With every skill test, players will roll in a dice pool  featuring a variety of different dice.

_Dice can also be upgraded with *story points*_; at the start of a session,  players receive one story point for every player, and the GM receives  one story point for their own pool.


*Unlimited Adventure*

 The Narrative Dice System can be used in a variety of different settings, and the _Genesys Core Rulebook_ provides a starting point with five wildly different genres. 

Take to the skies as a pirate in a steampunk adventure, dive into  modern military combat, or explore the unknown galaxy. The adventure  begins with _Genesys_. One book, unlimited adventure.


----------

